# Kein Emailempfang mehr: warning: problem talking to server 127.0.0.1:12525: Connectio



## rootless (30. Juli 2009)

hallo

also, ich empfange seit einigen tagen keine emails mehr, habe das aber erst heute bemerkt.

und zwar erscheint in meinen logs immer:


```
Jul 30 15:53:44 server1 postfix/smtpd[17957]: connect from irgendwas.mailserver.de[194.150.244.65]
Jul 30 15:53:44 server1 postfix/smtpd[17957]: warning: connect to 127.0.0.1:12525: Connection refused
Jul 30 15:53:44 server1 postfix/smtpd[17957]: warning: problem talking to server 127.0.0.1:12525: Connection refused
Jul 30 15:53:45 server1 postfix/smtpd[17957]: warning: connect to 127.0.0.1:12525: Connection refused
Jul 30 15:53:45 server1 postfix/smtpd[17957]: warning: problem talking to server 127.0.0.1:12525: Connection refused
Jul 30 15:53:45 server1 postfix/smtpd[17957]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from irgendwas.mailserver.de[194.150.xxx.xx]: 451 4.3.5 Server configuration problem; from=<irgendeine@email.de> to=<meine@email.net> proto=ESMTP helo=<irgendwas.mailserver.de>
Jul 30 15:53:50 server1 postfix/smtpd[24261]: connect from mail-yx0-f210.google.com[209.85.210.210]
Jul 30 15:53:51 server1 postfix/smtpd[24261]: warning: connect to 127.0.0.1:12525: Connection refused
Jul 30 15:53:51 server1 postfix/smtpd[24261]: warning: problem talking to server 127.0.0.1:12525: Connection refused
Jul 30 15:53:52 server1 postfix/smtpd[24261]: warning: connect to 127.0.0.1:12525: Connection refused
Jul 30 15:53:52 server1 postfix/smtpd[24261]: warning: problem talking to server 127.0.0.1:12525: Connection refused
Jul 30 15:53:52 server1 postfix/smtpd[24261]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail-yx0-f210.google.com[209.85.210.210]: 451 4.3.5 Server configuration problem; from=<3zdJuShQKBFk7FF7C51C5IKJ-EFI5GCP7FF7C5.3FD9E6F34-JGFIKQ.38@alerts.bounces.google.com> to=<meine@email.net> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail-yx0-f210.google.com>
```
so wie ich in google was gefunden habe siehts aus als ob da was mit amavis, scanner etc nicht funzt. 

ich habe versucht die dienste neu zu starten - hilft nichts

hab mir auch das tutorial angeschaut http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/amavisd-new-in-postfix-zur-spam-und-virus-uberprufung-integrieren/

aber bisher lief es problemlos, erst seitdem ich einen neustart des servers machen musste lief es nicht mehr.

hab ich was übersehen/vergessen oder woran könnte das liegen?

system: lenny & ispconfig 3
aufgesetzt von fox

um schnelle antwort wäre ich seeeehr dankbar

mfg

ps:


```
server1:/var/log# netstat -tap
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      7538/smtpd
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      1564/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:microsoft-ds          *:*                     LISTEN      9996/smbd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:964 *:*                     LISTEN      10116/famd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      9699/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      9872/master
```


----------



## rootless (30. Juli 2009)

kurzes update:

habe mal in main.cf folgendes geändert:

### snip ####
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access
            mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf,
            reject_unauth_destination,
            reject_rbl_client bl.spamcop.net,
            reject_rbl_client dnsbl.sorbs.net,
            reject_rbl_client cbl.abuseat.org,
            reject_rbl_client cdl.anti-spam.org.cn,
_#check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:12525_

### snap ####

habe die check_policy_service zeile auskommentiert, emails kommen nun an.

aber woran liegt das? ich meine irgend ein grund muss es doch haben das es vorher funktionierte und nun nicht mehr. und ausserdem ist das bestimmt nicht die perfekte richtige lösung.

hat jemand eine idee dazu?


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2009)

Vermutlich hast Du garkeinen policy Service auf diesem Port laufen. Die Zeile ist nämlich nicht von ISPConfig, da musst Du also noch was anderes konfiguriert haben.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2009)

Da läuft policy-d der dienst, im hintergrund


----------

